# Please be gentle, it's my first time



## Candlecove (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi!

  	So, yeah. Uh. I guess I should write something about myself. Okay.
  	My name is Ann, and I'm 19 years old. I've been interested in makeup since I was 8, so I joined this board since I was becoming tired of just being a lurker. Besides, the town I moved to actually has a store that sells MAC! So now I want to know more.
  	I have a petsnake (he's a cornsnake, fyi), a cat, and 2 roommates who can't figure out how to clean the dishes - they sort of counts as pets too, as I have to take care of them. They're like kittens who haven't learned how to lick their own butts yet.
  	I also have a wonderful boyfriend.
  	I enjoy short walks to the fridge, staying up all night, and reading until I'm crosseyed.


----------



## AmginE (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ann! I hope you have a lovely time here!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha! I see you have a sense of humor. You will fit in well here  You will find there's tons of info and lots of people to help you with all types of questions.


  	I can totally relate to your last sentence and I'm 30 yrs older than you. My daughter who is 22 is the same way.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 8, 2011)

...


----------



## Miiszliz (Sep 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ladydeex3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Ann! Welcome to the site!


----------



## bis (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Ann, welcome to the site. I know what you mean with room mates that cannot clean dishes,  you have my sympathies


----------



## kristiana72 (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome here Ann


----------



## nunu (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

Hi there, Ann. ^^
  	Wecome to Specktra!


----------

